# Great price on Rena xp'3 filters



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

xp1.................52$
xp2.................67$
xp3.................86$

ends september 5, 2005

these guys are pretty fast to ship

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod...=3657&subref=AC


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

:nod: to bad i dont need one lol


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

but about 10 xp3's then take them to petsmart and return all of them and make you about $150 profit..thats a new tank


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

very nice


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

lightning2004 said:


> but about 10 xp3's then take them to petsmart and return all of them and make you about $150 profit..thats a new tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That wouldn't work, because they would need a receipt proving that you purchased the filter from them

That is a great deal mas. It's nice of you to let us know. Too bad I don't need one.
~Taylor~


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

for all you guys asking, "which filter to get" this makes it a no brainer. good lookin out mas


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

it would if you tell them it was a gift take a few back at a time.


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

wouldn't they give you store credit if you bring it back to them without a receipt?


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

im sure they would..


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

how much are xp3's normally..and how do they stack up to fluval 404's etc im in the market from some cannisters


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

xp3 usuall go for $100-$115 ive seen..and there much better then 404's in my opinion quiter and so much easier to start up.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

Great price, I just got my mag from this week. I wish I didnt already have one.



> That wouldn't work, because they would need a receipt proving that you purchased the filter from them


You probably could, they would just give you a credit recipt, not cash. I once took a dog cage I used for my tegu back to petco that was a year old, the manager was a little skeptacal about it being 3 weeks old though







and I got a credit recipt for one hundred dollars.

One thing I do is to save on shipping charges from ordering from drs foster and smith is to take the mag to petsmart who does price matching. Their price for an xp3 is $180







although they dont match sale prices the regular prices still kick petsmarts ass and you save on shipping charges.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

Susp3nc3 said:


> how much are xp3's normally..and how do they stack up to fluval 404's etc im in the market from some cannisters
> [snapback]1103678[/snapback]​


they sell them at my LFS for $235


----------



## MLK (Jun 30, 2005)

hell yeah i ordered one today


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

How muhc is shipping


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Xp3's and fluvals are all around 150 here, but thats canadian too. Damn 83 is cheap for one of those.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

only getting the filter shipping is 10 bucks...their shipping price depend on the price of the total order however.


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

Awesome catch, I'm ordering mine today. I needed another XP3.


----------



## Red_belly (Jul 7, 2005)

I purchased 2 Rena XP 3 to run a 230 gal aquarium. They're easy to maintain using the shut off valve you can remove the whole unit easily for cleaning. The only problem I have is no one around sells the replacement cartridges in my area. We don't have Petsmart only petco. Where a good place online to order the media?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Red_belly said:


> I purchased 2 Rena XP 3 to run a 230 gal aquarium. They're easy to maintain using the shut off valve you can remove the whole unit easily for cleaning. The only problem I have is no one around sells the replacement cartridges in my area. We don't have Petsmart only petco. Where a good place online to order the media?
> [snapback]1113489[/snapback]​


These are very cheap retailers:
That Pet Place/That Fish Place
BigAls Online
or even Drs. Foster & Smith
~Taylor~


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

yeah thats the lowest price I know of right now.

big als 99$ plus shipping

pet solutions 104$ plus shipping

dr fostor sale 86$ plus shipping

My petsmart used to match others, but they wont now, after they matched for me like 10-20 times, clown manager acted like well Ill do it this time but im not supposed to.For some brine eggs their price 3.99$ big als 1.89$, Just ordered 25 packs from big als.........see they would of had all that, but they never have like 1 liter plant fertilizer, or gallon water conditioner jugs anyway, and they dont have alot of what I use

I said look buddy, whats the policy?????? I said you have done it before atleast 10 times dont do me any favors.I have 10 tanks do you want my business or not???????because you really only carry a few items I need anyway.he said they arent supposed to match others, I said thats fine i wont come back, but its all over internet message boards in all cities you guys match others, so thats fine.

So that lasted a few monthes the petsmart thing, besides I was sick of being asked if I had my pet perks card after the price match anyway.

Dr foster is fast to ship, they carry my tap water condtioner in 1 gallon jugs for 27$ its the good stuff that you use less and doesnt have the aloe vera.If I order from them over the weekend, always here by wednesday.

If you ever need a glass canapy they have the best prices also.

Big als is nice but they take forever to ship


----------



## b-unit34 (Apr 1, 2005)

good prices


----------



## Red_belly (Jul 7, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> Red_belly said:
> 
> 
> > I purchased 2 Rena XP 3 to run a 230 gal aquarium. They're easy to maintain using the shut off valve you can remove the whole unit easily for cleaning. The only problem I have is no one around sells the replacement cartridges in my area. We don't have Petsmart only petco. Where a good place online to order the media?
> ...


Thanks. Yeah I ended up ordering the media online. I think I paid like 99 plus shipping and handling for 2 Xp3's.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Red_belly said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> > Red_belly said:
> ...


2 xp3's for $99 plus shipping and handling?


----------



## Red_belly (Jul 7, 2005)

99 each...lol :laugh:


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> Red_belly said:
> 
> 
> > taylorhedrich said:
> ...


god youd make a killing if you could buy 2 for $100..lol


----------



## Red_belly (Jul 7, 2005)

^^^ I would just go into business with you. We'd be slangin and returning so many Xp3's we'd have money bustin out of our socks....


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

yay, i just ordered one. the sad part is, i dont know sh*t about this filter, or even canister filters at that. so anyone wanna tell me how baddass these are


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

GlassblowRBPown said:


> yay, i just ordered one. the sad part is, i dont know sh*t about this filter, or even canister filters at that. so anyone wanna tell me how baddass these are
> [snapback]1120496[/snapback]​


Cannisters are nice, especially if your only used to hang ons.

Should get directions for set up, and pack her nice and full of sponges and biomedia


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

people keep sayin there more quiet than the fluvels. are they really that quiet. my emporer makes some ugly noises sometimes. yes i clean it.
i know i could be researchin around to find my info, but im not tryin to read some GPH and tech crap. i wanna here "there badass!" or "watch out there powerful, a feeder got sucked it,clogged,pressurebuilt, then shot it at my GF face!"


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

GlassblowRBPown said:


> people keep sayin there more quiet than the fluvels. are they really that quiet. my emporer makes some ugly noises sometimes. yes i clean it.
> i know i could be researchin around to find my info, but im not tryin to read some GPH and tech crap. i wanna here "there badass!" or "watch out there powerful, a feeder got sucked it,clogged,pressurebuilt, then shot it at my GF face!"
> [snapback]1120612[/snapback]​


----------



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)

i ordered off that site saturday, can't wait to get it. bad thing about them is it takes 7 business days to get to you.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

GlassblowRBPown said:


> people keep sayin there more quiet than the fluvels. are they really that quiet. my emporer makes some ugly noises sometimes. yes i clean it.
> i know i could be researchin around to find my info, but im not tryin to read some GPH and tech crap. i wanna here "there badass!" or "watch out there powerful, a feeder got sucked it,clogged,pressurebuilt, then shot it at my GF face!"
> [snapback]1120612[/snapback]​


My rena xp3 filter is just so bad ass














, man it sucked my 4" rhom right up the intake, I was like Damn that thing is so quiet, I didnt even think it was running.























They work real good man, they are strong, and as I said already better then hang on's.Mine on one of my big tanks are always full of lots of crap when I clean them, they keep it clean...


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

yes! thank you mashunter! thats what i needed. some real info

now what we need is a wetdry powered by a slant six 225 marine navel boat engine. that 3.7L enine with a 4"+ stroke would do some damage..
you could be launchin feeders like grenades. or filter sea world, either way.
am i rambling?:laugh:


----------

